# My Texas Pioneers



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

A few pics of my Texans.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a gorgeous "mama to be" -she looks like she is not happy with your tresspassing. You have some really nice birds, and they have quite a nice view from their loft too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very lovely.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome Texas .410 ,

Very nice pictures and clean setup you have there . Nice looking birds ! 
I'm just guessing you must be in central Texas or farther east . Only place I've been in that state is far west Texas and it sure didnt look that green  


Hambone


----------



## first flight (Apr 15, 2008)

*cute!!!!!!!!*

all of your birds are so handsom/pretty when do you think the eggs will hatch? my birds eggs hatched in less than 2 weeks


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

From lay to hatch its 17 days. One hatched Sunday and the other was hatched when I got home today. The eggs where layed two days apart so the timeing is right. Both other pairs of my birds have two eggs each also.

So this is a large squabing breed. Can any one tell me at what point should I try to put there NPA bands on. I think you do it at a spacific days old. So the foot is big enough to hold the band, but not too big to get on.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

texas.410 said:


> From lay to hatch its 17 days. One hatched Sunday and the other was hatched when I got home today. The eggs where layed two days apart so the timeing is right. Both other pairs of my birds have two eggs each also.
> 
> So this is a large squabing breed. Can any one tell me at what point should I try to put there NPA bands on. I think you do it at a spacific days old. So the foot is big enough to hold the band, but not too big to get on.


Yes, that's what you do. Band at an early age. I don't know anything about your breed as I have homers, but I start checking my babies at 5 days old. We were discussing that last night actually, how sometimes you look at a baby and it looks small enough that you can wait one more day to band and then you discover it has big feet. If you can put the band on and then just slide it right back off, you can wait one more day. You can keep trying until they get big enough but when they get TOO big, it's too late.


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

Good advice, That will help a lot.
Thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Stunning birds.


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

indeed, quite magnificent =] i love how the hens get all puffy its so adorable


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I have to ask this, are these birds auto sexing birds cause i seem to recall the name "pioneer" to an auto sexing breed of pigeons but that was a very long time ago! Maybe i should have said sex linked birds where the males are one color and the females are another and can be told at birth!


----------



## texas.410 (Apr 15, 2008)

DEEJAY7950 said:


> I have to ask this, are these birds auto sexing birds cause i seem to recall the name "pioneer" to an auto sexing breed of pigeons but that was a very long time ago! Maybe i should have said sex linked birds where the males are one color and the females are another and can be told at birth!


Yes auto sexing. The girls are a darker color than the boys. And at birth the girls have down on there heads and the boys dont.


----------

